# Favorite Bloodline?



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey all, whats your favorite bloodline and why?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Mayday, certain Jeep crosses, Boyles, Carver -- I like what I've seen from them


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a tough one.

I'm a huge Sorrells fan. I've particularly liked the stuff that's linebred on Uncle Bud or Raisin.

I'm also a huge fan of Jeep/Redboy, Mayday, Boyles, Sarona, Boyles and Bolio/Tombstone.


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great replies! I only have experience with my dog Mr. Momo who is non-papered, therefore a mutt. It is great to hear what those in the know think.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have somenred boy jocko dogs i like as well as somendown from plowboys

But i too a sorrells fan. I think they are the total bulldog. If you get from a good sorce.


----------

